# Off-Topic >  The DTC 400 Subscriber Giveaway Winner is:

## Downeast Thunder

Im excited and very happy to announce the Downeast Thunder Creations YouTube channel has exceeded the 400-subscriber milestone. As such, its now time for another random drawing giveaway to commemorate the occasion. A big thank you from me goes out to all my subscribers for sticking with me. I appreciate your support.

Watch this video to see the drawing and find out who the winner is (It just might be YOU!!!). If you are not the winner but remain a subscriber, you will be automatically entered in subsequent random drawing giveaways. If you have won in the past, you could possibly win again, as all the subscriber names on my list go back in the pot each time. Good luck everyone!

----------

